# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  رش العطر على الرقبة ...

## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
حذر الأطباء في لندن من رش العطر على طرفي الرقبة الذي قد يؤدي 

الى تكوين بقع واضحة على بشرة الرقبة تسمى POLKODERMI 

و هذه البقعة لا يمكن ازالتها الا بواسطة الليزر 

و يفسر الأطباء ذلك بكون بشرة الرقبة أقل سماكة و أكثر تحسسا 

من أي منطقة أخرى بالجسم و هي تتعرض لأشعة الشمس 

قبل الوجه التي تترك بصمتها و تغير لون البشرة 

و مادة الكحول في العطور ليست هي السبب و انما الزيوت الروائح 

و لذلك ينصح الخبراء باستعمال العطر في المناطق التي لا تتعرض 

لأشعة الشمس


  فـ ــ ـ رات .. [/align]

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

وقرأت ايضا في احدى المجلات وهو عبارة عن تحذير طبي وينص على عدم رش العطر مباشرة على الجلد لان ذلك قد يسبب خلايا سرطانية والعياذ بالله

مشكورة خيوتي والله يعطيش العافية

النور الزينبي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
  الله يعطيكِ العافيه اخيه .. 

 وتسلمين والله على هالمعلومه .. 


 فـ ـرات .. [/align]

----------


## شجن

مشكوره فرات

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
 العفو اخيه .. 

 تسلمين على هالطله .. 

 فــروته..[/align]

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمو اااا الله يعطيكي العافيه دومآ

      احترامي....

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]

 الله يسلمك خيتو .. 

   مشكوره والله على هالطله..

 فـ ـرات.. [/align]

----------


## قطيفيss

[align=center]مشكور
 اختي 
على 
الموضوع [/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
  العفو خيو.. 

 مشكور والله على هالطله ... 

 فـ ــرات ..[/align]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة أختي على الموضوع ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
 العفو اخوي .. 

 تسلم والله على هالمرور.. 

 فـ ـرات .. [/align]

----------


## بحبك انا

يسلمووو على التحذير

وعساك دووم على القوه

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]الله يسلمك خيو.. 

 مشكور والله على هالطله .. 

 فــرات..[/align]

----------

